# Mortising bit



## Woodworker 52 (Jun 10, 2007)

I am a first time user of a router, I need to cut a mortise which will be 1" deep and 3/8" wide, what bit should I use?
Thank you
Dennis


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Use a 3/8" mortising bit..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_strai.html

Don't take more than 1/4" off at a time..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Woodworker 52

I would recommend the bits listed below ,,,because the standard Straight Router Bits are Not made to PLUNGE in to the stock... they will cut well but it takes a bit of work to get them to plunge in...a rock and roll thing to get them to dig in...

Mortising is one of the hardest jobs for the router because it's hard for the bit to get the chips out of the way, it wants to recut them over and over and gets the bit hot...once it gets hot it will fail in a short time...the bit has a paper thin cutting edge and once it's gone that's it will burn the stock and you just made a new door stop out of good router bit.

Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html

OR on the higher end of bits ▼ Spiral bits will last longer and stay sharper 

Spiral Upcut and Downcut Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html


===============



Woodworker 52 said:


> I am a first time user of a router, I need to cut a mortise which will be 1" deep and 3/8" wide, what bit should I use?
> Thank you
> Dennis


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, I use a 3/8" spiral spiral straight bit. I cut a one inch deep mortice in 3-4 passes, 
taking about 1/4" each time. Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------

